# NyFork - I know you want one!



## oivind_dahle (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.innoprousa.com/nyfork.htm

You search ends here....


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 27, 2011)

OMG. That is the beautiful thing about China's inexpensive manufacturing sector, it allows really bad ideas to come to market a lot easier. 

k.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Sep 27, 2011)

my god, that is super s#*!


----------



## add (Sep 27, 2011)

Timthebeaver said:


> my god, that is super s#*!



Hey, they come in a 4-pack too!


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 27, 2011)

Some idiot will hurt himself with this and they will be sued off the market... 

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 27, 2011)

add said:


> Hey, they come in a 4-pack too!



Are you thinking what I am thinking: group buy!!

k.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 27, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> Are you thinking what I am thinking: group buy!!
> 
> k.


 
I don't know about a group buy just yet, but I'm in if someone wants to start up a passaround...


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 27, 2011)

If it's less than $5, which it has to be, I'll take one.


----------



## add (Sep 28, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> Are you thinking what I am thinking: group buy!!
> 
> k.



Yeah, but first send them to Dave to put on that initial edge...


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 28, 2011)

LOL. And might as well put on an ebony handle too.

k.


----------



## l r harner (Sep 28, 2011)

i must have one 


no wait i must make one in good steel 


who am i kidding i ll jsut make steak shears and be done with it (snip snip snip eat eat eat ) yumm


----------

